# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  Estudiar Medicina en India

## tonyb

India constituye un ejemplo paradigmático de pluralismo médico. Conviven de manera armónica la medicina Ᾱyurveda junto con otros sistemas médicos:  
Biomedicina o medicina moderna, que en la actualidad ocupa una posición dominante en términos de inversión.  
Sistemas tradicionales, es decir, con una literatura original, de práctica estandarizada y estatus oficial. Destaca la medicina Āyurveda, asi como ultrasound price in delhi pero también cabe citar las medicinas Unani, Siddha y Sowa Rigpa.
Sistemas de medicinas alternativas y complementarias, a saber, la Homeopatía y la Naturopatía, que también gozan de estatus oficial.
Sistemas populares, más marginales y ligados a la tradición oral hindú.Temas similares: Artículo: Italia será el primer país en obligar a sus escolares a estudiar sobre cambio climático Artículo: Jengibre: la medicina universal Artículo: Slender: el chocolate es una medicina, no una golosina España: de la fabricación de miel a la medicina alternativa Artículo: Chincha cuenta con el primer laboratorio de Perú para estudiar genoma de organismos

----------

